# Live Lock Screen on Windows 10 Mobile



## adr_ma (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi!, I'm trying to install "Live Lock Screen App" Xap file on Windows 10 Mobile (Lumia 535, Build 10586.36), but how the app isn't on Windows 10 Store, i got it from the windowsphone.com by "Install manually". The problem is that i can't install it through the current ways for install Xap files because the Xap is encrypted; so, anyone could provide the Xap parched? or, otherwise, anyone uderstand how deploy Xap files on Windows 10?


----------



## Asskickulater (Jan 1, 2016)

It won't run, the lockscreen code has been changed a pretty good bit, live lockscreen will just crash the phone, during the W10m beta I spotted a non beta live lockscreen app on my phone, launching it got further than the beta, but it would still just crash the phone, I'm sure live lock screens will return, most likely in the for of a system app.


----------



## adr_ma (Jan 4, 2016)

Asskickulater said:


> It won't run, the lockscreen code has been changed a pretty good bit, live lockscreen will just crash the phone, during the W10m beta I spotted a non beta live lockscreen app on my phone, launching it got further than the beta, but it would still just crash the phone, I'm sure live lock screens will return, most likely in the for of a system app.

Click to collapse



I'll hope for it...


----------

